# cd coincé dans iMAC G5



## mathva (23 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, 

Un dvd (double face) est resté coincé dans mon iMac.. Lorsque j'essaie de l'ejecter, j'entend le début du mécanisme mais il semble bloquer à un moment.  J'ai déjà tout essayer (commande + option + o + f,  redémarrer en appuyant sur la souris, enlever la face arrière de l'ordi pour essayer d'atteindre le cd etc etc etc)

J'ai lu sur un forum, qu'il y avait un moyen manuel de sortir le cd, genre un petit trou ds lequel on enfonce une aiguille... mais je ne trouve pas ce trou!!!  

Quu peux m'indiquer ou il se trouve? dois je ré-enlever la face arrière? 
Ou y a t-il d'autres astuces (pas trop technique parce que je n'y connais pas grand chose) pour enlever manuellement un cd bloqué?

merci d'avance!!!


----------



## Billgrumeau (23 Mars 2008)

Sur mon PM G5, il faut faire glisser à la main la trappe en alu pour accéder au tiroir du lecteur, à côté duquel se trouve un tout petit trou. Tu déplie un trombone (métallique, pas en plastique  ) et tu l'enfonce dans le trou, c'est tout simple.


----------



## mathva (23 Mars 2008)

merci pour l'info, 

est ce valable aussi pour l'iMAC? je dois enlever la face arrière de l'ordi pour atteindre ce petit trou?


----------



## mathva (23 Mars 2008)

please...


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Mars 2008)

mathva a dit:


> merci pour l'info,
> 
> est ce valable aussi pour l'iMAC? je dois enlever la face arrière de l'ordi pour atteindre ce petit trou?



Non, les lecteurs DVD des iMacs sont des manges disques à l'encontre des Power Macs.
Ils n'ont pas de petits trous.

Edit : rectification, ce que je viens de dire n'est valable que pour les iMacs G5 et Intel. Les G3 et G4 utilisaient des lecteurs à tiroirs.


----------



## mathva (23 Mars 2008)

donc pas de possibilités de retirer manuellement ce cd?


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Mars 2008)

mathva a dit:


> donc pas de possibilités de retirer manuellement ce cd?



Si tu disais quel type d'iMac tu as ?


----------



## boodou (23 Mars 2008)

mathva a dit:


> je dois enlever la face arrière de l'ordi pour atteindre ce petit trou?



Un peu de tenue, il y a des mineurs sur ce site &#8230; Vous aimez votre Mac et c'est très bien, mais de là à titiller son petit trou &#8230; 

blague à part,
as-tu essayé en pressant la touche eject lors du redémarrage ?


----------



## mathva (23 Mars 2008)

http://images.pcworld.com/reviews/graphics/118387-2212p069-1b.jpg

voici le modèle que j'ai iMAC G5, celui juste avant qu'ils rajoutent la wab cam...

j'ai plus au moin tout essayer, appuyer sur eject ou sur la souri au démarage etc etc etc, le dvd se bloque juste avant de sortir du boitier... 

merci d'avance!!!


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Mars 2008)

mathva a dit:


> http://images.pcworld.com/reviews/graphics/118387-2212p069-1b.jpg
> 
> voici le modèle que j'ai iMAC G5, celui juste avant qu'ils rajoutent la wab cam...
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas un mini CD que tu as mis dans ton Mac ? parce que là , ce serait mal parti.

Sinon, si le CD semble vouloir s'éjecter mais se bloque juste avant de sortir, tu peux essayer de le guider très délicatement avec un carte plastique format carte bancaire. Mais, j'ai bien dit très délicatement.

Si c'est un mini CD, je te conseille le SAV.


----------



## mathva (23 Mars 2008)

c'est un dvd double face qui est dedans...


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Mars 2008)

mathva a dit:


> c'est un dvd double face qui est dedans...



C'est du diamètre de la galette dont je veux parler.


----------



## mathva (23 Mars 2008)

Ce n'est pas un mini disque, c'est un format habituel.. un dvd quoi, mais double face. 
il est rentré comme dans du beurre mais n'en ressort pas :rose:


----------



## boodou (23 Mars 2008)

mathva a dit:


> il est rentré comme dans du beurre mais n'en ressort pas :rose:



et ça continue


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Mars 2008)

A part le redémarrage en maintenant le bouton de la souris enfoncée ou ce que j'ai évoqué au post 10 je ne connais rien d'autre. Et encore en faisant très attention.


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Mars 2008)

Ejecter ouverture vers le bas ....aider avec quelques petites tapes...
J'ai eu le cas avec mon iBook.


----------



## mathva (24 Mars 2008)

ok problème résolu grace à un autre cd que j'ai enfoncé sans forcer au même moment ou j'ai fait "eject"


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Mars 2008)

mathva a dit:


> ok problème résolu grace à un autre cd que j'ai enfoncé sans forcer au même moment ou j'ai fait "eject"



Ce qui revient au même que le coup de la carte de crédit.  

Bonne nouvelle alors.  
Evite tout de même ce DVD à l'avenir.


----------



## boodou (24 Mars 2008)

mathva a dit:


> ok problème résolu grace à un autre cd que j'ai enfoncé sans forcer au même moment ou j'ai fait "eject"



félicitations ! 
à noter que cette position verticale n'est pas la meilleure pour un lecteur CD  beaucoup de retour SAV à ce sujet


----------



## lambert (24 Mars 2008)

lorsque çà m'arrive, j'éteins la bête, puis avant de rallumer, j'appuie sur le touche "éject", le doigt (l'autre) sur le clic de la souris, et je redémarre en maintenant enfoncé la touche "éject" et le clic souris!!!
bonne tentative
Pierre


----------

